# Px4 .45 ACP in California?



## Methadras (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello. I've lurked for a long time, but I finally decided to register only because I have a question I'd like to ask because for some reason, in this case, I can't seem to get a straight answer. Even from Berreta. I have the P220 and the HK .45 ACP and I'd like to add the Px4 to my roster. However, for some reason no one can seem to tell me if the Px4 .45 ACP is legal in California or if can even be FFL'ed into California. DOJ website doesn't list that particular caliber, but I'm not sure if that data is accurate as of right now. 

Does anyone here know if this model is A) California legal, B) can be obtained in California, and C) if it can be FFL'ed into California. Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Are you *in* California? Then, the answer would be easy to get: Walk into a gunshop and try to buy one.

If you're _not_ in California, just 'phone any randomly-chosen gunshop in California, and ask if they sell .45 ACP Px4s.
You could call Martin B. Retting, in Culver City, California, at _310-837-2412_. Their e-mail address is _[email protected]_.


----------



## Methadras (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes sir, I'm in California. San Diego to be exact. I made the call. No, that weapon is not available in california. Darn it.

Looks like I'll have to see if I can get it via PPT. Appreciate the contact.


----------

